# Vacation / Property Scouting Trip



## Kraffty (May 8, 2018)

These first 5 paragraphs of this long story are kind of like looking at too many pictures from someone else’s Vacation, pretty boring. But the last 5 are pretty exciting stuff (at least for me) so skip ahead to the second half if you like.

Lori, my mom and I just got back from a 7 day vacation, 2 nights each in 3 different hotels in 3 different cities. Got back home Sat. afternoon and as much fun as we had it’s always so comforting returning to your own home, bed, shower and fridge full of your normal food and drink.

We spent Sunday and Monday nights in Las Vegas and got off to a great start by visiting my best friend and his wife. He invited his daughters and their husbands, his sister and her daughter and her two children and then grilled a couple of chickens and tri-tips. Great big family style party enjoyed by all. Mom hasn’t been able to scratch her gambling itch in a while so those first two days were about what ever she wanted to do. We did have one stand out dinner, a BBQ sampler plater, at the House of Blues followed by a Cirque do Soleil show called “One” based on the music of Michael Jackson. Awesome.

Gambling totals weren’t bad, Lori won 300.00, mom ended up about 25.00 ahead and I brought up the rear winning a total of 1.00, at least none of us lost at the tables. Vegas has become so expensive though that I was just glad to get out of there without blowing our entire budget.

We drove out past the Hoover Dam on the way to Prescott AZ taking a little time to walk out on the new bridge and take some pics of the dam itself. Prescott was one of the towns we’ve been considering making our new home but after looking at 5 or 6 properties we got the feeling that the affordable land has been picked over and the town doesn’t have that small town feel anymore. We did stay in a historic old building converted into a small hotel and wandered through the old town shopping, eating and sight seeing for a couple of days.

Cottonwood AZ was our final destination and while it’s only about 40 miles from Prescott. It’s well over an hour drive through the Prescott national forest and over the Mingus mountains at over 7,000 feet and then through the old copper mining town of Jerome at about 5,000 feet on the other side. We ate breakfast at the Flatiron Cafe which has exactly 3 tables. The owners are a very friendly young couple and there was another couple eating. We started chatting after they heard we were from Los Angeles area since they were originally from Orange county (also so cal area) and ended up talking wine. We found out they run the Pillsbury Wine company tasting room in Cottonwood which was walking distance from our hotel. We hadn’t even reached Cottonwood yet but were already starting to feel really good about the city. We arrived at our hotel about 4 hours early for check-in but they went ahead and gave us our room right then. Now the exciting part, driving around and looking at more lots.

Out of 5 lots we had picked in advance three would have been difficult to build on or didn’t have enough room. One would have worked but was in a very suburban tract style development. The final lot was pretty cool, we looked it over, walked around and then headed back to downtown for lunch and to make a decision. It really was an easy choice though, 3/4 acre lot, no close neighbors, nice homes, utilities at curb and beautiful views of the red rocks of Sedona and Mingus Mountains. We headed back to take a second look and while there my wife introduced herself to the neighbor woman across the street. It turns out her husband and I are going to be best friends, he just doesn’t know it yet. Besides their house they also own the 3/4 acre lot next the one I was looking at and won’t build on it or sell it to make sure their view doesn’t get blocked, that protects my view as well. In addition to that he has about 40 cabernet and syrah vines growing on his hillside and makes wine. Our lot easily has room to plant a 50 to 75 vine mini vineyard on the lower part of the property.

To celebrate we headed back to town to visit the Pillsbury wine co. and find a nice restaurant. The couple we met earlier in the day were working, showed us around and introduced us to one of the head guys. We didn’t do a formal tasting but he’d open a bottle of what we were talking about buying and pour 1 small glass that all three of us shared and then he took it up a notch to a bigger wine and we ended up trying 4 or 5 different wines. He finished it off from a bottle of their 2013 Shiraz private reserve that was just fantastic. We bought 3 different wines but before we left he pulled one last unmarked bottle explaining the wine he just poured was going to bottling next (this) week. It had won double gold, one of only 3 out of 1700 to do so at a large San Francisco Competition. It was their 2015 “Guns and Kisses” Shiraz. I may have already found a connection into the local winery group….

We wrapped up Friday with a trip to Sedona, just 19 miles away, a nice dinner, artsy pizzas and salads at Bocce pizzaria with a cheap Malbec that tasted just fine with the pizza. Finally, one last trip up to the lot to see what sunset looked like from spot where the patio will be.

So Friday before leaving Cottonwood we got together with a local agent, made an offer to buy and countered back and forth over a few dollars and who pays for a survey of property lines until just this morning. We signed an agreement a couple of hours ago! Time to start drawings on the house including a new bigger and improved winery!

The last two pictures are actually of the lot we bought.

Mike


----------



## sour_grapes (May 8, 2018)

Awesome, Mike! Best of luck. (And PM will be on its way.)


----------



## JamesGrape (May 8, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Trevor7 (May 8, 2018)

I just might have to open a bottle and celebrate with you Mike! Congrats!


----------



## ibglowin (May 8, 2018)

Fantastic news Mike! Congrats on the new purchase and soon to be built new house as well. Its a beautiful area for sure. 

Looking forward to tagging along vicariously on your new journey!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 8, 2018)

Wow, what an exciting few days. Congrats!


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 4, 2018)

We’re off to a pretty quick start, have been talking with a couple of contractors and getting a sense of actual costs to build, already feeling a little sticker shock but we can deal with that. I bought a 3D/CAD design program from Chief Architect called Home Designer to get our thoughts on paper, it’s not exactly easy to use but it has a ton of capabilities and is working out pretty well. I’d like to build a walk out basement and put the winery under the patio but it may be cost prohibitive. The other option is to grade a level pad and put the house on one level slab. Our timeline continues to speed up, we’ll probably put our place on the market 10 months from now hoping to already have a contract with a builder signed and start building as soon as our house sells. That should put us moving in early 2020.





A few pictures generated from the software after our design. I took the liberty of planting a vineyard in the back yard and adding some furniture for the fun of it. I do intend on the vineyard but will try to stay out of the interior design stuff. House is about 2350 sq. feet. with the main great room / kitchen area about 30’x30’. I’m sure there will be some serious evolving to come but all in all we’re pretty happy with the layout.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks awesome. Such a great outdoor entertaining space on that deck/patio. 

You need to add a crush pad between the vineyard and winery though - preferably one with some cover.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 5, 2018)

Misting stations. Where are the misting stations! LOL


----------



## geek (Jun 5, 2018)

So are we setting a tentative opening date for all us wine lobbyists? [emoji4]


----------



## Bartman (Jun 6, 2018)

Call me old-fashioned, but I notice you have no dining room or breakfast nook, just the seating at the island. Do you think you will stick with that? I'm curious because your island will be your main prep area and is also where your sink is, so there will be dirty dishes there every time you cook. Unless you plan on doing the dishes *before* you eat, it would be frustrating to my wife and I to not have a table to sit at, separate from the kitchen prep area.

Otherwise, I like it! I am perplexed by the dimensions shown for your master bedroom though - 29' x 15'. It looks like it is 15' x 15' instead. Also the survey indicates the backyard drops off a little faster than your vineyard projection appears to show, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 6, 2018)

In the Master bathroom, is that area to the left of the tub a walk in shower? Having to deal with elderly parents as they age has made me thankful for walk in showers and not tub/shower combo's!


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 6, 2018)

I like it. If you do decide to go with the basement don't skimp on the waterproofing of the deck. I don't know what residential mark-ups are but would you consider GC'ing it yourself?


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 17, 2018)

We're in Havasu this weekend and our time frame continues to move up. Lori has suggested that once we sell our house next year there's really no reason not to just move to cottonwood at that time. We can rent a small place for the time it takes to build the house. We've also decided to become builder/owners and contract the project ourselves. Living in town would allow me to dedicate myself to the house full time while she continues to run the business. She hasn't paid me in years anyway! 

Thanks for the suggestions, agree with all so far, walk in showers, check. Dining area probably, check. Winery moved under bedrooms 2 and 3 and crush pad will be under patio. Updates soon. 
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 17, 2018)

Good luck, there are a lot of professional contractors on this site if you will ever be looking for second opinions or advice


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 17, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> We're in Havasu this weekend and our time frame continues to move up........


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jul 7, 2018)

Fantastic! Congratulations! That looks like a great floor plan.


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 8, 2018)

Still fine-tuning the layout but have made the decision to go with a Santa Fe/Adobe inspired exterior. The Neighborhood has a mix of both Adobe and Ranch styling. Will be interviewing local architects over the next month and hoping to have building plans developed.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 8, 2018)

As someone who has lived around that architecture for the last 33 years let me just say this. While it is unique, different, and seen quite frequently here in the Southwest especially NM it is one of the worst roofs to maintain. You will be doing good to get 10 years out of a flat roof before it needs repair/replacement. You have no attic either so if you decide you want to add something to the ceiling like a fan or another light fixture your hosed. You want to run another cable drop for TV or internet, your not going in the attic for that either. I have seen people actually put a pitched roof on a flat roof many times but I have never seen anyone get rid of a pitched roof and go with a flat roof on a home remodel. Water/snow will stand on them even if they put a small pitch on it. The new membrane material they are using is better than the old tar and gravel method but still they are a royal PITA to maintain. 

Caveat Emptor!

Stucco exterior is definitely the way to go in this part of the country for sure!



Kraffty said:


> Still fine-tuning the layout but have made the decision to go with a Santa Fe/Adobe inspired exterior. The Neighborhood has a mix of both Adobe and Ranch styling. Will be interviewing local architects over the next month and hoping to have building plans developed.
> View attachment 49687


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 9, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> if you decide you want to add something to the ceiling like a fan or another light fixture your hosed.



I have seen architects make exposed conduit part of the interior design. So if one wants to add something, it is not a problem. Hollow false exposed "beams" can also house electrical wire for those that want a more hidden look.

In other words, there are many solutions to a problem. It just depends on what wants and the skill of their architect.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 9, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> As someone who has lived around that architecture for the last 33 years let me just say this. While it is unique, different, and seen quite frequently here in the Southwest especially NM it is one of the worst roofs to maintain. You will be doing good to get 10 years out of a flat roof before it needs repair/replacement. You have no attic either so if you decide you want to add something to the ceiling like a fan or another light fixture your hosed. You want to run another cable drop for TV or internet, your not going in the attic for that either. I have seen people actually put a pitched roof on a flat roof many times but I have never seen anyone get rid of a pitched roof and go with a flat roof on a home remodel. Water/snow will stand on them even if they put a small pitch on it. The new membrane material they are using is better than the old tar and gravel method but still they are a royal PITA to maintain.
> 
> Caveat Emptor!
> 
> Stucco exterior is definitely the way to go in this part of the country for sure!



Funny, first thing I thought when I saw it was, “where’s the roof?”, second thought was “oh, it’s a DD drawing with no roof yet”, third thought, when I realized it was flat roof with parapets and internal / thru-wall drainage, was pity for the contractor who builds and warrants it for a year, then the owner who has to maintain it. I’m with Mike, roof it!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2018)

I would look at a Pro-Panel (metal) roof of sorts. Quite popular these days in the SW. Many colors to pick from including a new really cool looking IMHO faux-copper color. Lifetime warranty and (pretty much) hail proof which is important as there is no such thing as a gentle summer rain in the desert southwest. Every time it rains it usually hails for some portion of it. You never know if its gonna stay at tiny pea sized or go to all out assault aka golf ball sized at any given moment.


----------



## jswordy (Jul 9, 2018)

Congratulations, Mike! House design looks good, I thought it was way more that ~ 2,300 SF. Nice and casual and open! I like the informal eating arrangement, which allows what otherwise would have been an occasional space for dining to be used as living area. The large living room area would provide plenty of space for tables, etc., if you ever wanted to entertain big at a catered affair, etc. 

Most if all, LOTS OF WINDOWS! I like that a lot! Have you looked into the ones with the automatic shades inside? They also make auto tint windows that are pretty awesome. Don't want ay more of that radiant heat inside than necessary! I remember a friend in Phoenix said couches are placed about 18" inside the room from the walls because of the heat penetration in many homes. 

Looking at the plat, and oooooh it would be so tempting to buy the neighbor's lot and just leave it be. 

Again, congrats, and remember...


----------



## jswordy (Jul 9, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> I would look at a Pro-Panel (metal) roof of sorts. Quite popular these days in the SW. Many colors to pick from including a new really cool looking IMHO faux-copper color. Lifetime warranty and (pretty much) hail proof which is important as there is no such thing as a gentle summer rain in the desert southwest. Every time it rains it usually hails for some portion of it. You never know if its gonna stay at tiny pea sized or go to all out assault aka golf ball sized at any given moment.



Metal roof is the way to go, whether standing seam or other. Around here in the SE, you can even get them with 50-year warranties now. They have them that look like adobe tiles, shingles, shakes - you name it! Also, be sure to get the reflective coating, if you get it coated. That's a special paint designed to reflect heat better. (Used to be a federal tax credit for using that, but I think it is gone now.)

Under the roofing, I would install a layer of aluminum-faced double bubble insulation directly on the decking, topped with 1x4 purlins and then the metal to provide a 1" air gap between the metal and the insulation. Ideally, you want aluminum on both faces, but sometimes all you can get is white on one side. In that case, put the white side down.

This is a subject I know well, having speced it on my house. I use it in conjunction with the standard fiberglass insulation in my attic. In summer, the system reflects radiant heat off the foil and into the 1" air space, where it is conducted to a continuous roof vent. In winter, the 1" gap provides added insulation against heat loss. It also minimizes condesation on the underside of the metal roofing, which often happens when it is directly attached to a roof deck. 

My house was the first such insulated roof the roofers had ever installed and it made a huge difference in cooling costs and a more modest difference in heating costs. The cooling is what counts in hot climes. I think this added ~ $400 in material costs to my roof, plus the labor to staple it down and tape the seams with silver tape. It paid for itself in one summer's savings.

Regarding exposed conduits and ductwork, etc., please remember that every exposed surface will catch dust and draw cobwebs eventually! I have friends who built cathedral ceiling exposed beam houses with exposed ducts, and they created a real cleaning chore. Just my .02.


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks all for taking the time regarding the roof. I'm also a little wary about the life and maintenance of a "flat" roof design. I was actually planning on a 3/12 pitch, behind the parapets, peaked in the center over the main area and sloped outward over the bedroom wings, just couldn't figure out how to make it happen with the software. I hadn't considered the metal roof idea other than possibly over the patio, will definitely add that option to the list when talking with the architect. The bottom line is that I want it to last at least one day longer than I do. There's so much to consider, I'll take all the imput, advice and suggestions I can get.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2018)

Just remember all this advice and $1 will buy you a coke (if your lucky) from a vending machine! LOL


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 10, 2018)

jswordy said:


> Metal roof is the way to go



We had to re-roof. 80 year of old clay tile roof was at its life span limits. I wanted to put on a metal roof. But the local building codes (Historical regulations) would not let me. 

We went with tile again. But a modern tile design. About 1/2 the tiles and 1/2 the weight. Which was good since the we could move that weight inside when renovating the interior as we are turning an uninsulated attic into an insulated space.


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 10, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Just remember all this advice and $1 will buy you a coke (if your lucky) from a vending machine! LOL



I agree 100%. One really should trust the knowledge and experience of their local architect (okay to rough out an idea yourself, but hire a pro to do the final plan). With of course copious question and requests for information about such things as roof type longevity in their region (i.e. I doubt there will be much snow at this site, so comments about snow on a flat roof at this site may be a non-sequitur).


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 13, 2018)

Time to start spending some actual money and get the ball rolling. We drove up Friday (445 miles) for a couple of appointments with architectural drafts-men / people / persons. Quoted 4 companies, interviewed 2 and hired one based on his career history. He worked as a city plan checker for new residential construction for about 10 years leading up to the crash in 08. After being laid off he drafted for local contractors and after about 6 years went out on his own. His office is in Prescott Valley (about 40 miles away) but he regularly runs permits through the cottonwood city building division because of his connections, experience with their processes and relationships with the staff, including the inspectors. I just can't see how that couldn't help make the entire process easier and smoother right from the beginning. While his prices were about 10% higher than the other company we interviewed, his services included scheduling the Engineering company for the soils testing. Meeting with the Engineers on site for layout of the house and with the excavation company for the site prep. I'm hoping he is as valuable a resource as I believe he will be to the project. We ended the day by meeting up with two very old friends for dinner. We'd only seen them once in the last 4 years because the made a similar move, but to the Prescott area, about 5 years ago.

Saturday we did an amateur job of staking out the "house" in position on the lot and found it needed to be adjusted about 25 feet south and rotated about 15 degrees counterclockwise to better fit the topography and to give us the very best view off the back deck and out the living room windows. We spent a couple of hours visiting with the neighbors across the street and met another neighbor who is a general contractor. Between the two I've already gained a couple of experienced local resources and was able to ask questions about what to expect over the next few months. I also learned that Jim, the guy across the street, who owns an excavation company and grows grapes and makes wine......... plays golf too! I love this village already!

Sunday morning we headed home very early, it's a little over 6 hours at about 80mph most of the way. At the suggestion of our dinner companions Friday night we stopped to take a picture from the center of our deck at sunrise. I'm starting to feel like a "short-timer" here in the office. We're due to sign another year lease in a couple of months and very seriously considering not doing that. Lori could work from home and I could spend more time prepping our house for sale in the spring and working on the new house. We'll know better by the end of the month. Lot's to get done and the sooner, and more we do early, the easier it'll be next spring.

Next up, building plans get done - maybe 6 to 8 weeks, start clearing the site of some of the plants and rocks for the footprint of the house and maybe grading a temporary driveway path so we can drive down to the building area easier. In the mean time Sunrise from our soon-to-be Deck in Cottonwood.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2018)

Sounds like that horse has left the barn and he ain't coming back! LOL Congrats on all the progress made this weekend!


----------



## geek (Aug 13, 2018)

Congrats Mike..!!


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 13, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like that horse has left the barn and he ain't coming back! LOL Congrats on all the progress made this weekend!


Said the guy trying to figure out how to show up to work 3 outta the next 6 months before heading into the sunset.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2018)

LOL I think I have 27 more work days between now and mid October. My retirement date will be Oct 31 but my last work day will be Oct 11. After that I will be burning the rest of my vacation leave until the end of the month. I had a close call a few weeks ago. Guy texting on his phone drifted into my lane going home for lunch and I was coming down a two lane road with a steep hill with guard rails on both sides so no place to bail out. I started honking and braking and pulling to the right as far as I could go without hitting the rail and he finally looked up I guess and saw me and yanked it back into his lane. I had to pull over at the bottom and call Mrs IB. as I was literally shaking. I just said to heck with it not going to worry about making it until January. Going at my earliest possible departure date.



Kraffty said:


> Said the guy trying to figure out how to show up to work 3 outta the next 6 months before heading into the sunset.


----------



## geek (Aug 13, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> LOL I think I have 27 more work days between now and mid October. My retirement date will be Oct 31 but my last work day will be Oct 11. After that I will be burning the rest of my vacation leave until the end of the month. I had a close call a few weeks ago. Guy texting on his phone drifted into my lane going home for lunch and I was coming down a two lane road with a steep hill with guard rails on both sides so no place to bail out. I started honking and braking and pulling to the right as far as I could go without hitting the rail and he finally looked up I guess and saw me and yanked it back into his lane. I had to pull over at the bottom and call Mrs IB. as I was literally shaking. I just said to heck with it not going to worry about making it until January. Going at my earliest possible departure date.



Wow, glad nothing happened..!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 13, 2018)

Wow, that is scary. Glad it didn't turn out like a B-movie!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2018)

Mrs IB would have been a rich........ widow.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 13, 2018)

that's a scary one, glad you're safe.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 26, 2018)

Over the last 10 weeks or so I got quotes from 3 different companies to dig test holes and test soils at the site so that foundation footings could be designed to handle the build. They’ll be required by the city during the permit process so why not get it done now. My excavator, neighbor Jim, who dug the holes for me, called to tell me before samples were taken that he encountered a type of material call “Caliche” which can be a common problem in Arizona. It’s a buried layer of soil cemented together by calcium carbonate and can be varying thicknesses. Worst case is digging extra wide and deep trenches and filling with engineered materials before pouring the footings. While I figured this was probably the first of many “that’s going to cost a little more” moments, the test results came back fine and no special treatment was specified for foundation. It does make me wonder how I’m going to dig for grape vines down the road. With that certificate in hand my blueprints could finally get going in earnest. I got schooled by my architect a bit about different types of roofs and what I could or couldn’t have - affordably - and still have the interior space I wanted in the center of the house. There are going to be a lot of parts of this where I just have to lean on the experience of the people I’ve hired. It’s been about a week since giving an official OK to start the drawings and I hope to see a draft soon. 

I also got my first taste of dealing with municipal utilities with mixed results but I wouldn’t give it a bad rating so far. In order to get an accurate estimate to hook up utilities the Water Company has to have a filed permit application before giving any numbers, it’s too early to file for permits and yet they won’t give me a rough idea with out it. I talked to the Gas Company yesterday and they were at the other end of the spectrum, Rhonda emailed me maps of the neighborhood and our lot with gas line placements and a rough estimate of just a few hundred dollars to basically hook up a double meter next to the neighbors meter which is on the property line. I was expecting several thousand dollars on this one. She just emailed me that she drove out and checked it in person and confirmed that there would be no extra charges involved. Hope to run into more of those kind of people.

We’ve shut the office down, moved home and set up shop in the house temporarily. We were originally going to share Lori’s office on the big secretary type desk I built for her but at the last minute I opted to take over the spare room instead. After two weeks I can say it was a good decision. My focus is split between our existing business and house planning and I have much more room this way, she does too. (I finally have my “corner office” Pic attached along with goofy pics of the grandkids on the walls) Lastly it’s reward time. Buying a pickup truck has been in my plans, if for no other reason, as an essential tool as we build this house - not to mention the upcoming move. Ford is offering 0% financing on F150’s and I want a base XL model 2 door with full size bed. Friends are suggesting or advising getting a super cab instead and say the 6.5 bed will be fine for 99.9% of what I need, guess I’ll consider that option as well. Plan to look at some tomorrow and will hopefully pick one up. It’s nice not to be in a rush mode, if we get a decent deal we’ll buy, if not there’s always next month.



We’re somewhere between 16 and 20 weeks from putting our house up for sale. An agent we’ve worked with in the past has been given the heads up that the listing is her’s. Neither Lori or I have an interest in hanging around for the process so we’ll rent a house near our new property - ahead of listing our house - and move at that point. I guess temporary house hunting is on the horizon…..

I’d also like to share an important note. Lori can be an organizational fool when needed. The logistics of closing down and moving our business went very smoothly, even finished way ahead of schedule. She’s been constantly reminding my of how quickly time’s passing and where we need to be at certain stages of this process. If I can stay half as organized as her I think this project may actually succeed, as if that’s an option once we get even deeper in to it.

Mike


----------



## balatonwine (Oct 28, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> Buying a pickup truck has been in my plans,



Just curios: Why?

I had a pickup once. Turned out to not be what I really needed. Ended up finally with an SUV and a trailer. Much better for me since most of what I needed to move "daily" and long term (such as beyond just "moving" which is a one off issue) needed some weather protection, and all else could go in the trailer.

But that was just me of course.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 1, 2018)

Been dealing with the city water department all morning and just noticed the city seal for the first time, very cool...


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 1, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> Been dealing with the city water department all morning and just noticed the city seal for the first time, very cool...
> 
> View attachment 52014


Very interesting, never thought Arizona considered themselves grape country.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 1, 2018)

for anyone interested here is a link from today on facebook, we got to meet sam and try some of his wines, really great stuff.



Mike


----------



## CK55 (Nov 1, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Very interesting, never thought Arizona considered themselves grape country.


Only a very small part of it can even grow grapes. So most of the state is not good for wine production.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 1, 2018)

True, as with most other states. Trick is to find a way to be near those areas that can!
Maybe I'm misreading but in a lot of your posts you often seem to be a "glass half empty kind of guy".
Mike


----------



## CK55 (Nov 2, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> True, as with most other states. Trick is to find a way to be near those areas that can!
> Maybe I'm misreading but in a lot of your posts you often seem to be a "glass half empty kind of guy".
> Mike


Kind of, I tend to be a bit saltier than a lot of the others and much more critical. Im in california and pretty much 90% of the state can grow grapes. So im a bit spoiled by that, its just the fact that we have such a variety of soils and such a variety of climates that makes the difference. Im in a cooler area of california thats very maritime, it mirrors the Rhone region of france. I am hoping the occasional fog and cooler breezes and temps will help to get wines that are much more balanced and not tannic as hell.


----------



## balatonwine (Nov 2, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Kind of, I tend to be a bit saltier than a lot of the others and much more critical.



Honestly, I thought I was the resident pessimist -- glass is half full -- kind of guy. And thought you were more the pragmatist -- glass is twice as large as it should be -- kind of guy.


----------



## CK55 (Nov 2, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Honestly, I thought I was the resident pessimist -- glass is half full -- kind of guy. And thought you were more the pragmatist -- glass is twice as large as it should be -- kind of guy.


I'll go ahead and give you that Bala lol.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 27, 2018)

We used the Thanksgiving holiday as an excuse to run over to Cottonwood after spending a couple of days at the In-Laws in Havasu City. There wasn’t really anything we needed to do there but we’re feeling a little like kids before Christmas and just wanted to look at “our dirt” and try another local restaurant. We’d received updated blueprints that included the elevation drawings and are really happy with how it’s shaping up. While, for the most part, Paul (architect) just redrew my plans, I never had a clear idea for the roof design. He added the gables and used offset scissor trusses to give us a vaulted ceiling over the main living area and kitchen and then continue out over the patios.

One of the other things we wanted to accomplish on this trip was to buy a new pickup and register/insure it in AZ since we’ll be there full time in just a few months. I’d picked a dealer outside of Phoenix based primarily on the fact it was on our route and a fair list price on their website on the model truck I liked. I planned to buy it cash so I spent 5 days emailing, texting and calling and speaking with 2 different salesmen and then the manager but never could get a written price ahead of going down there. So, based mainly on Lori saying “You shouldn’t have to chase them down to give them money.”, we drove past that dealer to the next closest dealer and drove out a few hours later in a nicer truck than I’d planned on and, at the exact price we’d expected to pay in the first place.

Next up will probably be renting a house near the site, maybe in Jan or Feb and starting to move stuff there ahead of selling our house.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 27, 2018)

Mikey likes it!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 27, 2018)

All coming together very nicely. Very happy for you guys!


----------



## AkTom (Nov 27, 2018)

Will your trusses have energy heels?


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Tom, I don't think so, honestly wasn't even familiar with that style before you mentioned it. I'll ask Paul whether he's used that style truss before, it looks like it has some advantages at a minimal added cost. Thanks!


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 27, 2018)

....Even the losers get lucky sometime... The truck came without a bedliner, Ford liner is listed as a 599.00 option (obviously no one pays that much) and I mostly found them available between 299 and 399.00 on line. I did a search yesterday and found a brand new one for sale for $75.00 on Ebay. A couple just bought the same truck but theirs came with the bedliner. They wanted the spray on liner and were adding a camper shell so they pulled the new one and listed it for sale. It took me about 16 seconds to buy it, the catch was I had to pick it up in Tahachapi approx. 140 miles from my home. Figuring about 12 gals of fuel at 3.35 and a little driving time in my new truck, left at 11:00 back at 5:00, the total came to $115.00 plus 12.00 for lunch for my brother at sonic, STEAL!
Mike


----------



## AkTom (Nov 28, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> Hi Tom, I don't think so, honestly wasn't even familiar with that style before you mentioned it. I'll ask Paul whether he's used that style truss before, it looks like it has some advantages at a minimal added cost. Thanks!


Alaska is the opposite of you. We insulate against the cold, you the heat. Typically the coldest spot is above the walls. With the energy heals, you get full insulation. I would think (not that it does me much good) that would also be where your hot spot on the ceiling would be. I’d be interested to know what Paul thinks. Of course I could be full of hot air... my wife thinks so.


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 31, 2019)

Tuesday we left for a quick 2 day turnaround run out to Cottonwood to look at a few houses for rent. Saw a 1500 sf almost new modular home for $1,550, a stickbuilt 1400 sf house for $1,350 and a 1940’s home close to the historical down town area. The first two were nice but didn’t really excite us and when we snuck a drive-by peek at the older home on tuesday night (appointment to view on Wednesday morning) we didn’t have a great feeling about it either. Monday before we drove out Lori probably spent 30 mins talking with the property manager and he told her he really thought the house would be a good fit for us and promised he wouldn’t let it go before we saw it in person, we’re so glad he did that.

It’s got some odd quirks BUT we fell in love with it. 1700 sf plus approximately 1000 sf garage/workshop and about 300sf basement or as I’ve already dubbed it, the Cellar. The cool: While there’s no doubt it’s an old house, it has the original solid oak flooring, it also has an almost modern style Kitchen/Dining/Living/Family Great-room area, two giant bathrooms, all new kitchen appliances, screened in front porch and built in shelfs and dressers and cabinets throughout the whole place. Completely tree lined privacy with large lawn and a covered patio area. As for the quirks: Kitchen has friggin ugly spotted 4” sq. tiled countertops and there are cork tiles in a lot of the ceiling but I can live with that for a year or so. It’s the original home on the corner of a large property that has been turned into a small RV park. At least we have free access to a Recreation Center and the park maintenance guys do our gardening.

All in all it’s absolutely perfect for what we need right now, a comfortable home, large home office area, guestroom for visits from friends and family and lots of storage for materials and things as our new house progresses. Our So Cal house goes on the market in 4 or 5 weeks and we don’t want to be here when it does so it looks like we’ll be taking weekly trips out to arizona to make the house full time livable by March 1st. If I haven’t said it out loud before, I’ve certainly thought it, “looks like there’s no turning back now”!
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 1, 2019)

Kraffty said:


> Tuesday we left for a quick 2 day turnaround run out to Cottonwood to look at a few houses for rent. Saw a 1500 sf almost new modular home for $1,550, a stickbuilt 1400 sf house for $1,350 and a 1940’s home close to the historical down town area. The first two were nice but didn’t really excite us and when we snuck a drive-by peek at the older home on tuesday night (appointment to view on Wednesday morning) we didn’t have a great feeling about it either. Monday before we drove out Lori probably spent 30 mins talking with the property manager and he told her he really thought the house would be a good fit for us and promised he wouldn’t let it go before we saw it in person, we’re so glad he did that.
> 
> It’s got some odd quirks BUT we fell in love with it. 1700 sf plus approximately 1000 sf garage/workshop and about 300sf basement or as I’ve already dubbed it, the Cellar. The cool: While there’s no doubt it’s an old house, it has the original solid oak flooring, it also has an almost modern style Kitchen/Dining/Living/Family Great-room area, two giant bathrooms, all new kitchen appliances, screened in front porch and built in shelfs and dressers and cabinets throughout the whole place. Completely tree lined privacy with large lawn and a covered patio area. As for the quirks: Kitchen has friggin ugly spotted 4” sq. tiled countertops and there are cork tiles in a lot of the ceiling but I can live with that for a year or so. It’s the original home on the corner of a large property that has been turned into a small RV park. At least we have free access to a Recreation Center and the park maintenance guys do our gardening.
> 
> ...



Always enjoy your updates, keep them coming.


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 27, 2019)

Ok everybody, keep your fingers crossed for us for the next 30 days. We listed our SoCal house for 515,000 in hopes of selling for 500,000. Got 2 offers, 485 and 490, countered at 500 on both and both came back at 501,000. Accepted the one that seemed the best qualified and opened escrow this morning. Hopefully no unpleasant surprises come up. If it goes through we can break ground in May.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2019)

Saw on Zillow that it was now pending. Woo Hoo! Congrats!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 28, 2019)

Awesome, Mike!


----------



## Johnd (Mar 28, 2019)

Wow, that’s great!!


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 28, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Kraffty (May 18, 2019)

Finally done with California. Our agent was the most professional and efficient you could hope for BUT the buyers people were the worst ever. Took almost 2 months to finalize everything but when it's all said and done it sold for what we wanted, actually way over anything comparable in the area based on size and baths but we put so much work into the house and it paid off. Now as an official Arizonian I can sit back, watch the news from So Cal and just laugh and how silly much of what is being promoted there sounds. If I've not posted this pic before it's Lori and I saying good bye to most of the state officials, with love M&L....


----------



## Chuck E (May 18, 2019)

Kraffty said:


> Finally done with California. Our agent was the most professional and efficient you could hope for BUT the buyers people were the worst ever. Took almost 2 months to finalize everything but when it's all said and done it sold for what we wanted, actually way over anything comparable in the area based on size and baths but we put so much work into the house and it paid off. Now as an official Arizonian I can sit back, watch the news from So Cal and just laugh and how silly much of what is being promoted there sounds. If I've not posted this pic before it's Lori and I saying good bye to most of the state officials, with love M&L....
> View attachment 54674



I'm starting to think the same thing about Illinois. We looked at some lake front properties in Wisconsin.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 18, 2019)

Chuck E said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing about Illinois. We looked at some lake front properties in Wisconsin.



Do it!


----------



## Kraffty (May 19, 2019)

I have family and friends that are jealous and envious of our move but, like you, have too many connections to ever consider running away. Focus on the beauty and do your best to ignore the rest. All the best...


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 19, 2019)

Things are progressing..slowly..but not totally unexpected. Got to play General Manager for the first time over a "pissing match" between 3 different trades. All offering their best advice, though I'm sure, based on best being what's easiest for them. It took forever to find a company to build a foundation and his suggestion was to raise the floor elevation 4 feet to save moving about 500 cubic yards of dirt when grading. Excavator said it wouldn't save any time or money and architect said it would cost extra to redraw the grading and foundation plans. After pissing each one off to one degree or another during 2 or 3 calls to each we decided to raise the foundation the 4 feet. Partially because it actually improves the view from our deck and living room and partially because I didn't want to dismiss the suggestions of the only guy willing to build our foundation.

We're still revising and seeking quotes and adjusting our budget and so far still looking like we're where we need to be to end up with a finished home sometime in the future. We also happened to be wandering around Home Depot just after they pulled out a display oven and put it up for a discounted price. We planned on a single wall oven and expected to spend 1,600.00 or so for one but this display model GE double oven was priced at 1,200.00 and had all the features we wanted. Loaded up the truck and put it in the garage with the Pro cooktop. Keeping our eyes open for deals on the rest of appliances. Nice to have both time a space to do this now and not have to be pressed as the kitchen is getting finished.

Hope to apply for grading and septic permits in the next couple of weeks then BREAK GROUND!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 19, 2019)

Good news all the way around and great score on the oven!


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 19, 2019)

Kraffty said:


> Things are progressing..slowly..but not totally unexpected. Got to play General Manager for the first time over a "pissing match" between 3 different trades. All offering their best advice, though I'm sure, based on best being what's easiest for them. It took forever to find a company to build a foundation and his suggestion was to raise the floor elevation 4 feet to save moving about 500 cubic yards of dirt when grading. Excavator said it wouldn't save any time or money and architect said it would cost extra to redraw the grading and foundation plans. After pissing each one off to one degree or another during 2 or 3 calls to each we decided to raise the foundation the 4 feet. Partially because it actually improves the view from our deck and living room and partially because I didn't want to dismiss the suggestions of the only guy willing to build our foundation.
> 
> We're still revising and seeking quotes and adjusting our budget and so far still looking like we're where we need to be to end up with a finished home sometime in the future. We also happened to be wandering around Home Depot just after they pulled out a display oven and put it up for a discounted price. We planned on a single wall oven and expected to spend 1,600.00 or so for one but this display model GE double oven was priced at 1,200.00 and had all the features we wanted. Loaded up the truck and put it in the garage with the Pro cooktop. Keeping our eyes open for deals on the rest of appliances. Nice to have both time a space to do this now and not have to be pressed as the kitchen is getting finished.
> 
> ...



Been looking at your elevations, grading and floor plan and unless I'm missing something I can't see why raising the house 4' wouldn't save on the excavation. Plus it could possibly eliminate the retaining wall. As far as the grading plan changes goes all that will need to be done is change a few finish grades. It can't possibly take that much time. If you ever need a professional second opinion please feel free to reach out to me.


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks Fred, I'll take you up on that some afternoon. Would love to chat construction some time.
Mike


----------

